# [XP] Mit einer bestimmmten IP verbinden..



## elgo (11. November 2004)

hallo

ich bau mir gerade eine netzwerk zwischen einem pc & einem mac auf
dabei habe ich beiden rechnern selbst eine ip zugewiesen

mit dem mac kann ich mich direkt mit der ip verbinden die ich dem pc vergeben habe

aber wie kann ich mich unter xp direkt mit einer ip ( die des macs) verbinden ?


----------



## imweasel (11. November 2004)

Hi,

was meinst du genau mit _verbinden_? Wenn du nur auf eine Freigabe zugreifen willst, dann versuche mal im Explorer folgendes 
	
	
	



```
\\[IP-DES-MACS]
```
 dann solltest du die Freigaben sehen.


----------



## elgo (11. November 2004)

perfekt .. danke


----------

